# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Nieuw Lid

## alberto1000

Hallo, ik wil graag aan jullie laten weten wat ik hier doe,
Ik ben hier omdat ik graag meer wil leren over het lijf van de puber. omdat ik dat zelf ook ben, dus ik zit eigenlijk met veel vragen en ik hoop hier meer info te vinden, dus daarom ben ik hier  :Smile:

----------

